
CovidAfrica API - koladev
https://www.covidafrica.info/api
======
koladev
Access data on COVID19 in Africa through an easy API for free. Build
dashboards, mobile apps, or integrate into other applications. Data is sourced
from Wikipedia, OurworldInData and covid-19-africa.sen.

